# Press Release - Autoglym Products at DD



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

We now carry a nice range of Autoglym Products.

A little on the company

Autoglym products are to be found in all areas of automotive activity and are as equally suited to the professional user, the concours competition enthusiast and the family car owner.

Autoglym enjoys technical approvals from many leading automotive manufacturers and close associations with owners car clubs. The company also maintains a very high public profile and attends many automotive related events.

Heritage
Autoglym is based in Letchworth, UK and employs over 100 personnel with product distribution to over forty countries.

The company was founded in 1965 by a UK Motor Trade entrepreneur who developed a unique system for renovating used car paintwork. Today the name is synonymous with high quality car care and vehicle valeting products around the world.

Endorsed by Leading Motor Manufacturers
More than twenty motor manufacturers use Autoglym products in manufacturing or presentation processes. Early recognition and technical approvals by Jaguar Cars, Aston Martin, Morgan Cars and other important names contributed to initial success.

The company currently holds international approvals from over forty car marques with many leading car manufacturers and importers choosing Autoglym products for on-line production work, main-dealer use and motorshow preparation.

Quality First
Continuous investment in research and innovation ensures Autoglym products are matched to the latest advances in vehicle manufacture.

An integrated system of trade and retail products, unrivalled in ease of use, performance and value, are manufactured to international quality and environmental standards ISO9001 and ISO14001.

In addition, close liaison with autopaint manufacturers, distribution networks for new and used vehicles, bodyshops, fleet operators and retailers ensures that Autoglym remains at the forefront in all sectors of the industry

Please click below on the links to check out the intro prices.










Autoglym High Definition Wax
Autoglym Custom Wheel Cleaner
Autoglym Super Resin Polish
Autoglym Perfect Palm Applicator
Autoglym Rapid Detailer
Autoglym Instant Tyre Dressing
Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber Care
Autoglym Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner


----------

